# 298Re Outside Lighting And Control Panel Cover.



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Had a great first trip out with our new 2012 298RE this past weekend. Here in Texas we are experiencing EXTREAMLY hot weather! It was 106 during the day and 90 at night! Humidity was off the chart! Hotter than you know what! The AC really was struggeling to keep up inside. We are thinking that we will have to get an additional AC unit installed in the bedroom with as big as this trailer is, the 15 AC it came with just cant do the job. Anyways, here is a couple of mods I have already done to our new rig...

First one is I installed rope lighting on the bottom of the trailer. We like to sit outside at night and just enjoy the evening but not have lights shining in our face from the awning lights. I came up with this idea of putting rope lighting underneath the trailer. It gives off a very low amount of light, just enough to see around your feet and also dim enough not to disturb any neighbors. I attached the lighting to the beams underneath using rope lighting track I found at Home Depot. The tracks came in 6ft sections and cost about $3.50 each. There is sticky tape on the back of the tracks and I reinforced that with zip ties where I could. Worked out well.

The second mod is my favorite. As you enter our trailer, Keystone put the control panel right there at the entrance on the wall. Much too tempting to little ones if you ask me, so I asked my father to make us a cover since he is a great carpenter and this is what he came up with in a day. Made out of cherry wood. Love it.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Love that cover.


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea, I love that cover too. My father is retired now and took up wood working now. Makes all kinds of things. I told him about this control panel and he told me to send him the demenstions and he would make a cover for it. Took him 2 days (1 to let the shalac to dry). Works great. It has magnets in it to hold it closed.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

He did a great job.


----------



## CAMPERIL (Aug 10, 2011)

I like the lights...Thinking about adding that to mine! It does get dark and that will add some nice mood lighting!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

That cover is sweet. Maybe dad should start a business!


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's retired but hey, that could be a good idea for him to make some extra cash.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our 2011 301BQ came with lights for each of the stairs....this give off plenty of light at night.

Do you have this on your trailer??


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes. This is more for parameter lighting.


----------

